# So ein bläulichen Silber look bei bilder ?



## Crusher (3. Juli 2002)

hi

wurde bestimmt schon öfters gefragt aber habe nix gefunden!

Wie kann man ein Bild so bearbeiten ??? [siehe angehängtes Bild]

thx

ciao Crusher


----------



## Nino (3. Juli 2002)

Als erstes öffnest du das normale Bild dann machst du eine neue Ebene und füllst sie mit der Farbe die du willst in diesem Fall #111F2C oder so ähnlich und dann setzt du die Ebene mit der Farbe auf den Ebenen-Modi "Farbe"

Hier das könnte dir helfen.


----------



## Bandit_profi (3. Juli 2002)

Bei dem Bild würde ich fast sagen das es ein Glanzbild-Foto war/ist und nur die Farben entzogen wurden (Graustuffen). Danach ne neue Ebene mit der gewünschten Farbe und Ineinander Kopieren. Villeicht noch bissle mit der Transparenz gespielt.

Kannst auch mal Probieren mit Verläufen. Unter Bild/Einstellungen/Verlaufsumsetzung. Dann musst dir nur noch den richtigen Verlauf besorgen und das müsste in der Regel genauso gut funzen... 
Naja probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## freekazoid (3. Juli 2002)

noja ich bin mir da nich so sicher ob der nicht der smoothe hauttyp meint und wie man das so herkriegt.
das kannste abgesehen von der im tutorial beschriebenen methode auch mit ner duplizierten ebene machen und dem weichzeichner. erfordert jedoch bisschen übung.


----------



## Crusher (4. Juli 2002)

ja ich meinte mehr so die haut!

mit dem tut habe ich es nicht ganz so gut hinbekommen! 

also entweder probiere ich es weiter oder jemand weiss noch was!

thx

ciao crusher


----------



## archdevil (5. Juli 2002)

Was du natürlich probieren könntest, wäre das "Objekt" zuselektieren und an den Levels ein bisschen rumzuspielen, d.h. Höhen stärker, etc.


----------

